# childhood online computer games? (club penguin, webkinz, etc)



## freezypop (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi! So when I was little I was super into sitting at my old family computer and playing those online games like club penguin or webkinz. I was wondering if anyone else used to spend a lot of time playing these, if anyone made friends on them, or just good memories associated with these types of games. My favorite was a game called PetPet Park; it was like a spinoff of Neopets, I think. I remember when me and my best friend would meet up in the little worlds and dress up/ decorate our houses. I had a few early internet friends too, there was a girl who's username was like Swittymoo or something and also a girl named Bethany


----------



## cornimer (Oct 7, 2018)

I played Webkinz every day for probably five years. I had three accounts and around seventy pets between those three accounts. I was totally obsessed and even got my mom into it. Back then (we're talking 2008?) the game was so popular that local stores would have "Webkinz Day" where you could go to the store and play games to win Webkinz and Webkinz-related products (charm bracelets, lip balm, notebooks, etc.) My mom and I would go together and she would participate in the activities just as excitedly as I did lol. So I have pretty fond memories of Webkinz.

I also played Bearville, Club Penguin, and Poptropica pretty regularly. I occasionally played on Beanie Babies and Groovygirls.com


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 7, 2018)

Oh my gosh, I can vaguely remember that there was a game (or website even?) you could play online by typing in codes. If I recall correctly, you can obtain those codes through Kinder chocolate eggs. I still remember the time when my mother typed in SO many codes for me to play on the computer.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2018)

Does anyone remember that stick figure Sim game where you could get absolutely smashed at the bar or die by cancer from cigarettes?


----------



## Trundle (Oct 7, 2018)

I played a lot of computer games growing up. Started with Neopets. I played Runescape (and still do...), Webkinz, etc


----------



## Cress (Oct 7, 2018)

After I started playing Club Penguin, I made pretty much everyone I knew play it. I was obsessed with it for years.
I had membership nearly all the time and I made sure I _used_ it. I had everything color of puffle (or all of the ones available at the time. I think they added a rainbow one later? I only played up until the brown one was added), got tons of seasonal igloos (a jack-o-lantern, a snowglobe, one with an outside lawn with 4-leaf clovers, there was a lot of good stuff), and I played way too much Card-Jitsu (and if it was any surprise I bought plenty of the irl cards, and I still have my collection of them. In-game I finished the regular version, Fire, and Water. Ice released after I stopped playing and I never got to see what it was like, rip). Good stuff.

I tried some other games like Webkinz (I think?) but they never held my interest long.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 7, 2018)

I played a lot of computer games. I think the first online one i really stuck with was secretbuilders in 2009. I ran into a glitch on the picasso minigame you could play and after finishing i got millions of coins. There was also that time where you could buy anything from the shop without spending any coins and it didnt get patched for quite a while. It was an awful game but its somehow even worse now. There was also roblox in 2010 and i still play that, but only because i want to relive glimpses of what that game used to be. Moshi monsters was the first game where my mom allowed me to buy membership, i was ecstatic as hell. My favourite was toontown, i think i started to play that in 2011. I also played a lot of adventure quest worlds, but looking back it wasnt very fun.

- - - Post Merge - - -

One time on club penguin i waddled to the corner and did a crying/upset emote over and over because i selected safe chat and didnt know how to chat freely. Penguins came up to me and were like "Why. Why are u crying" and i couldnt answer. They got annoyed and waddled away. This time i was not crying in game, but outside of the game, irl, instead


----------



## Snowesque (Oct 7, 2018)

I played Webkinz for a good while until I got interested in something else and just completely forgot about it somehow.
Kinda lame how the account just expires if you don't add another pet for a certain period of time.
I did quite enjoy it, but I played it around the time they started making things money that wasn't before.
I played Neopets for a tiny bit too, but I couldn't ever get into it since I never paid for anything, so my pet was always miserable.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 7, 2018)

i only really got suuuuper into Neopets that i eventually got into hacking with it. i used to play other sites that were similar like MaraPets or a cheap site called Chibifriends lol. i also remember playing GaiaOnline too


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 8, 2018)

I think at one point I was playing _Street Fighter Online _(browser based) a lot during middle school. Also_ Defend Your Castle_ if that counts I think.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 8, 2018)

I played Club Penguin like NO OTHER. I played daily from 2008 - 2014, was a member for the majority of that time, ran a semi-successful blog (this is hardcore embarrassing and I never tell anyone about this), had like EVERY item I could possibly obtain. I went hard on this game for so long. I miss the game for nostalgia’s sake, but I stopped playing after 2014 and don’t think I could play it even if it did still exist. 

Mostly I miss having that much free time, I suppose.


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 8, 2018)

i was a hustler on neopets tbh

i had so many paintbrushes y'all don't even know


----------



## calamitybot (Oct 8, 2018)

I rotated through several mmo's, mostly based on my old favorite ones shutting down  I can't remember what my first one was, and I haven't seen it mentioned in this thread. It's been so long, if you asked me to describe it, I couldn't tell you anything. Oh well, I guess it's truly lost to time. Here's a somewhat chronological list of when I STARTED playing games:
1. Barbiegirls. Other than the one I forgot, this was one of my first, along with the below game. There was a special zone where this was this genie girl, and little me had a MASSIVE crush on her back in the day without knowing. It's really a shame it's dead now.
2. PIXIE HOLLOW ONLINE!!! This was one of my first and definitely my all time favorite of the mmos I played as a small kid. The gameplay was relatively entertaining, with you exploring the map and playing minigames respective to the areas they were in, but what really pulled me in was the artwork and atmosphere the game had. It was an incredibly visually pleasing game, and having cute fairies was really the icing on top of the cake. My sister and I made a youtube channel for pixie hollow back in the day. We both shared an account at first, but then she got her own. We both had memberships for the whole time we played on our grandpa's clunky desktop. I really can't express my love for this game enough, and I'm still sad that disney pulled the plug on it. I bet that it would still be popular today with kids!
3. Movie Star Planet. I never really liked this "game" that much, but I liked spending my mom's money on getting new clothes for my character. The site is STILL incredibly slow, and I don't know why parents let their kids spend so much money on it. I'm surprised it's still up to this day. MSP is my least favorite of all the games I played.
4. FreeRealms!!! This game was REALLY all over the place. It's basically World Of Warcraft, for children. Sadly, this one is dead too, because the devs actually cared about it but "no longer had the resources to maintain it's servers", which still makes me feel somber. This was my 2nd favorite from this list. I don't know if what I remember is true, but I used to be so astounded at how big and varied the map was, with so many different zones and atmospheres. The combat was pretty dull and repetitive, but I was more obsessed with the visuals and customization of the game. You could do so much in freerealms, from exploring other peoples houses, dungeon crawling, mining for money, I can't even remember it all! Seriously, this game gets so much love from me. There's a project dubbed FreeRealms Sunrise, that even has a discord, that makes it's objective reviving the game for free, but I doubt that it will ever work. The servers need money to be maintained. Anyways, FreeRealms was amazing and I really miss it.

That's all I can really remember right now, oops. I forgot the names of the other ones I played, seeing as the ones I forgot were from smaller companies and didn't have large playerbases.


----------



## zooblenoodle (Oct 8, 2018)

I played a lot of these growing up but Club Penguin was for sure my favorite lol. I don't remember a lot, but I remember how I'd always get a membership for my birthday or other special occasions. xD And how one year I suggested for them to do a fair sort of thing... and the next time fall rolled around, there was a Fall Fair.  As a kid I was so certain that I alone made it happen HAHA.

There was also GaiaOnline, AWOLnow (literally nobody played this), Webkinz, and Tinierme... AWOLnow was another game that stuck with me. I met one of my best friends on it (although we've sadly drifted away now :c) but she inspired me to start drawing! I feel like I owe a lot to these games for molding me into who I am today.


----------



## calamitybot (Oct 8, 2018)

cammy said:


> I played a lot of computer games. I think the first online one i really stuck with was secretbuilders in 2009.


You made me remember! The predecessor to secretbuilders was dizzywood, and that was my first mmo. I really loved dizzywood, despite it being pretty bland, but I was a small kid, so I was amazed by anything in front of me that moved. Dizzywood is now dead, of course, and got replaced by secretbuilders, which I was massively dissapointed with.
I also played moshi monsters! It was towards the end of my time with kids mmos, but it was really fun while it lasted. The main draw of the game is it's cute monsters, and that's really about it. I didn't like how "flat" and unvaried the game felt.
There was this other game I played towards the end, called ourworld. It was just a cash cow, really. The most fun part was customizing your character, and in order to get any clothes outside the extremely limited free pool, you had to cough up money. There was no real gameplay at all, besides just a few boring minigames. It was fun to meet and mess with people, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



zooblenoodle said:


> I played a lot of these growing up but Club Penguin was for sure my favorite lol. I don't remember a lot, but I remember how I'd always get a membership for my birthday or other special occasions. xD And how one year I suggested for them to do a fair sort of thing... and the next time fall rolled around, there was a Fall Fair.  As a kid I was so certain that I alone made it happen HAHA.
> 
> There was also GaiaOnline, AWOLnow (literally nobody played this), Webkinz, and Tinierme... AWOLnow was another game that stuck with me. I met one of my best friends on it (although we've sadly drifted away now :c) but she inspired me to start drawing! I feel like I owe a lot to these games for molding me into who I am today.



Wow, you have a sizeable list but I've never played any of these games (or at least, gotten into them).


----------



## Gren (Oct 8, 2018)

Bin Weevils, Amazing World, Animal Jam, Super Hero Squad Online


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 8, 2018)

Neopets obviously. And whatnot clones there are/were out there.


----------



## goro (Oct 8, 2018)

i was such an ungodly deep in animal jam kid. i had a blog and merch and everything. by merch, i mean the FIRST merch, this was before it became mainstream. so i guess i'm a furry hipster now
i was pretty into club penguin too, i had a bunch of toys, books, and the cards. 
before either of those, however, i collected webkinz and played the game online. i also played this weird obscure bootleg webkinz for marine animals for a week back in the day??


----------



## saimami (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh boy, here we go.

I loved club penguin so much, especially the Christmas parties, those were my favorite. I am still so sad it shut down, but at least Club Penguin Rewritten is still active. Poptropica and Stardoll were also good.


----------



## fiirefly-crossing (Oct 8, 2018)

I used to be totally obsessed with OurWorld and Habbo Hotel.

I used to always beg my mum to buy me the clothes on Ourworld and i would always ask for Habbo club pack. Could never really afford it, but she would always try her best to make me happy.

Looking back on these games makes me feel really nostalgic, as i spent most of my teen life playing these games. They brought me so much joy as a young whippersnapper, i'd love to go back to my accounts and see how they have changed over the years


----------



## cIementine (Oct 8, 2018)

uh moshi monsters and bearville were where the party was AT


----------



## hamster (Oct 8, 2018)

I used to just play a lot of flash games on newgrounds, miniclip and gamefudge. I think the first online game i got really into was secret builders and toontown back in 2008/2009, then it was roblox, moshi monsters, adventure quest, etc. Always would play with my sisters


----------



## freezypop (Oct 8, 2018)

Looking through these made me remember so many games I used to play!! Bearville was another really good one!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Oct 8, 2018)

I used to play Webkinz and Club Penguin a lot when I was younger. I probably had over a 100 Webkinz (Plush and ones from the virtual store) >.<

I had 3 good friends on Webkinz, but they stopped playing and since I was younger, I didn't have any other way to contact them, so just good memories now. I had 2 friends on Club penguin, one stopped playing and I'm still friends with the other one 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler






goro said:


> i was such an ungodly deep in animal jam kid. i had a blog and merch and everything. by merch, i mean the FIRST merch, this was before it became mainstream. so i guess i'm a furry hipster now
> i was pretty into club penguin too, i had a bunch of toys, books, and the cards.
> before either of those, however, i collected webkinz and played the game online. i also played this weird obscure bootleg webkinz for marine animals for a week back in the day??
> View attachment 221001
> View attachment 221002






I played on SeaPals for a bit when I was younger, I had the Pink Anemone Fish, it wasn't that fun of a site though lol


----------



## TheRealWC (Oct 8, 2018)

Build-A-Bearville was my early childhood. Apparently they shut it down, pretty sad tbh.


----------



## Han Solo (Oct 8, 2018)

I was def a Neopets kid, I still play it actually as embarrassing as that is. I was super into Webkinz for a few years. I vaguely remember Bearville, Millsberry, Club Penguin, and Poptropica.


----------



## JaredRodriguez (Oct 8, 2018)

Uhhh.....I played KPBS the website....


----------



## Kamzitty (Oct 8, 2018)

Webkinz and Club Penguin were the first online games I got into as a kid. I was more into Webkinz at first and collected over 70+ different plushes. I had 2 accounts on the website and I actually enjoyed playing with the plushes irl with my sister. We made up different scenarios and did plays with them at our library lol.
With Club Penguin, I gradually got more and more obsessed with it as I lost interest in Webkinz. I eventually started asking for memberships and card jitsu collectable cards instead of new Webkinz. I bought a rockhopper plush with birthday money too lolol. Club Penguin became my life and I made a lot of friends on there, but when they stopped coming online I started drifting to other sites. 
I joined Moshi Monsters when I was around 12 and I continued using my account there until I was like, 15 lmao. I know that seems kinda old for a website like that but I really only went on there for the forums. I met a lot of cool people on there and would even video chat with them. I recently reconnected with someone from those forums on discord, so I'm pretty happy about that!!!
I loved Moviestarplanet as well but I never made any really good friends on it so it's not as nostalgic for me.
There are a lot of other websites I joined that I can't remember the names of, but online worlds were basically my childhood since I was homeschooled and didn't really have much else to do with my life back then lol.


----------



## Antonio (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm offended no one said


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 8, 2018)

I used to play those games on the 4kids website of shows I used to watch, Moshi Monsters, Stardoll and miniclip games. Addicting games was really popular. All I remember is being the best in my class at this one game lol. The World Hardest Game was the bomb back then too. I used to own a lot of CD-ROM games too; there was a Powerpuff Girls one and one with chess/checkers and other board games. And who could forget Pinball?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 9, 2018)

We didn't have a home computer or laptop when I was a kid, so I mainly played the games at my school. I remember playing Poptropica, and getting onto some educational gaming websites like FunBrain and CoolMath. I remember playing Timez Attack back in fourth grade, and it was _sick._ It was just so fun. I also got obsessed with Club Penguin for quite a while during my middle school years; so it wasn't that long ago when I decided to stop playing it. I used the app version for it, though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 9, 2018)

I first played Club Penguin back in 2007, and I played it consistently from 2009 to 2012.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 9, 2018)

I played neopets a LOT never really played webkinz or club penguin though


----------



## Elov (Oct 9, 2018)

Oo I played a lot of games as a kid. I used to play kid games on discs before any actual internet stuff. My first actual online game was neopets back in 2004 probably. Around 2006 I started playing habbo hotel, I was into both sites for several years In 2007 I started playing Runescape and still play it on and off to this day. I also played IMVU, wizard101, toontown, club penguin, gaiaonline and games on Nickelodeon and cartoon network around that time as well. And I also went and downloaded free trials and stuff all the time on yahoo games and played a lot of stuff on there. Diner dash, virtual villagers, cake mania etc. In 2010-2011 I started playing omgpop practically daily for over a year until that site shutdown because of draw something. Also smallworlds too in 2011. Oo and town of Salem, toontown rewritten and a few others... I also played some flash games as well.


----------



## Crash (Oct 9, 2018)

i remember playing neopets constantly around like 2002-2003, i was super into it and i'm pretty sure that's where i learned the basics of html. when webkinz became a thing i think a friend got me into that, but i didn't play it as long because my parents didn't want to buy more of the pets or spend money on stuff on the website, although that was before it became as much of a cash grab as it is these days.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 9, 2018)

non flash sites? 2 main games: 
roblox
and poptropica. 
i played a little bit of webkinz some pixe hollow and like weeworld for a bit but man roblox back in the day was the ****. I had membership and everything. It's sad to see what it's become. Im glad poptropica is still the same game. I went back awhile ago on a new account and the old islands are still up. I love that game.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 9, 2018)

Poptropica, man.  So much Poptropica.  I remember begging my mom to pay $20 for like 6 months of membership.  XD


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 9, 2018)

"Little Space Heroes" which changed to "Space Heroes Universe"  THAT game was my ABSOLUTE jam when i was 9-13. then i started playing acnl and stopped playing. by the time i went back it shut down and i was devastated. even today i miss it because the art style was really really cute and fun. i preferred it way more than club penguin

Toon Town was fun i played then when i was around 8-9

"Build-A-Bear World" or something i was also obsessed with that game. thats about it

and rObLoX


----------



## honeyaura (Oct 9, 2018)

I think I played Neopets? Even though I wasn't allowed to at the time. And I vaguely remember playing IMVU, and dressed up so tomboy-ish I was made fun of lmao


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Oct 10, 2018)

I used to play Moshi Monsters and Poptropica. That's what most of my friends played as well


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 10, 2018)

i remember waking up at like 5 to play club penguin and the build a bear game for hours before school


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2018)

I still have the same Webkinz account that I made back in June 2008, and once in a while I get on just to goof around. It's not as fun as it used to be, but I still like doing the house decorating n stuff.

Also I'm 19 but there's still a Webkinz I really want, one that I've wanted since March 2011. The signature endangered red panda. It's been almost 8 years and I still don't have it ^^"


----------



## You got mail! (Oct 10, 2018)

I played roblox back when I was 13 in 2013. I have fond and very funny memories from all the games I played on roblox. Nowadays the games I love are either broken or shut down due to updates that break scripts and code. I’m 18 now and I still play roblox from time to time but I only play phantom forces lol


----------



## meowlerrz (Oct 10, 2018)

Neopets and Toontown took over my life at some point. I also used to play other games like club penguin, pixie hollow, and a couple of the neopet spinoff games (Don't get me started on key quest)


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 11, 2018)

Poptropica, roblox, and bingbangpow(or something like that idk it was shut down and feels almost, frustrateingly, untraceble) were what i killed my little child braincells with. I even stole my stepdads credit card and used to to get gold bags for bingbamboom, then i gambled them away in simon says or the shell game in hopes of getting rare items. It was gambleing and i was so proud of the collection of rare stuff i had on my main island. Rip bingbangboom.


----------



## sofieceliza (Oct 11, 2018)

When I was about 9/10 years old I used to play on the Bubblegum Bods website, it had loads of mini games on it and 100s of blank pictures you could print off to colour in!
sadly I don't think it's around anymore


----------



## Sophie23 (Oct 11, 2018)

Club penguin, bearville , FarmVille, movie star planet, and Habbo hotel


----------



## duckvely (Oct 11, 2018)

i loved playing clubpenguin when it was around. i remember playing with my dad when i was younger and i bought those toys with the codes lol, but then they changed it to club penguin island so :/


----------



## sofieceliza (Oct 12, 2018)

Zelda-Crossing said:


> Club penguin, bearville , FarmVille, movie star planet, and Habbo hotel



ahh yes FarmVille! I remember that craze, used to love it!


----------



## namiieco (Oct 12, 2018)

moshi monsters, farmvillie, chit chat city and transformice


----------



## Joy (Oct 12, 2018)

I played a lot of Nicktropolis, Meez, Club Penguin and Barbie Girl. I use to have thing called a Muichiz (Bratz version) and I use to play on the online world alot. I also played on the tamagochi world too lol.


----------



## partangel (Oct 13, 2018)

One of the best things on the internet for me when i was little was club penguin, specifically those spy missions theyd make. Those were just SO cool id spend whole afternoons doing them when i was a child and they were legitemately really funny and interactive! I still remember them very clearly and the polar bear villain was just way too funny. i miss those times, man. i read club penguin took those missions out some years prior from the actual closure of the site


----------



## loglady (Oct 13, 2018)

I used to play club penguin, poptropica and webkinz all the time! I know a few years ago my friends and I went back onto those websites and we would play them lol. The mini games were really fun on Poptropica, and our favorite islands were the Greek mythology one and the crypts one. When I started on webkinz again, we only did the free ones so it wasn't as nice, but we still enjoyd it. It really was a lot of fun, and I miss that.


----------



## Senni (Oct 13, 2018)

Oh my god, when I was a lot younger webkinz was my LIFE! I had several pages of pets and even had like two one pet alt accounts! I'd play with a few of my friends all the time too. My house was sick (much unlike my current ACNL house which is an ugly mess LOL). I even revived my webkinz account like 2 years ago to check up on it again and bought a 5$ online code for a new pet (through the webkinz official store) and played, there are some cool new features like a park where you can go and pick up trash for recycling points hahaha. It was nice playing all the games again too and tending to my in-house farms again... But after a while I gave up, it is a grind like any other game and it lost its charm after a while. I still love it though and still have a few of them lying around, maybe... 

Besides Webkinz, I also played Club Penguin, Poptropica (it was a huuuge game to play in middle-high school during free time or computer time hahaha), other miniclip games, and other minigames websites (like 443 something? a stream of numbers for chinese web games?), and Neopets!! I also remember playing this one official minigame for power rangers... 

Those were simpler and pretty good times, I wouldn't trade the freedom of being an adult for anything though!


----------



## Corrie (Oct 13, 2018)

Neopets was my thing back in the day.


----------



## Loreley (Oct 13, 2018)

I used to play Neopets and ToonTown. I still log into the new ToonTown server (the original one was shut down a few years ago) every now and then for nostalgic reasons. Oh and I loved the old Barbie website games and Everythinggirl!


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 14, 2018)

I used to play Neopets a LOT as a kid, I even remember my second account's username as well.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 14, 2018)

Senni said:
			
		

> Besides Webkinz, I also played Club Penguin, *Poptropica (it was a huuuge game to play in middle-high school during free time or computer time hahaha)*



This brought back memories; I distinctly remember that when I was in grade five, every time the teacher turned her back in the computer lab, BOOM, every kid in the class was on Poptropica lol


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 14, 2018)

Off the top of my head, half life, civilisation, age of empires, Starcraft, wormz, rollercoaster tycoon, sims, world of warcraft..
Probably a bunch of others and also some educational games. For websites probably just neopets and habbohotel, maybe some doll makers if those are considered games.


----------



## glasspandabear (Oct 28, 2018)

Computer games were an enormous part of my childhood, so I could list a _very_ large amount of them just off the top of my head.

1) Toontown - This is the biggest game that has ever taken over my life. From approximately 2007 - 2011, I played that game night and day. I took a (forced) break until 2013, as my dad deleted my account and blocked the website so I could not reach it. I still play pretty frequently on Toontown Rewritten. I don't think I will fully be able to quit this game until I can no longer play it.

2) Club Penguin - I played Club Penguin pretty frequently from 2010 - 2012. I had a year-long membership in 2011, and I played this game frequently through a shared account with my brother. I look back fondly on playing the spy missions, card jitsu, and eventually, once they released, collecting badges on our account. 

3) Wizard101! This is the second game that I had a major obsession with. I began playing in 2012, and I didn't really know what I was doing. All of the friends I made on my first account I had lost contact with completely, as I was too young to remember and didn't bother contacting them outside of game. However, this changed in 2013; I made a second account and befriended a very large amount of people. I look back extremely fondly on the memories I created with friends from 2013-2014 on this game. It was a very dramatic time with lots of petty fighting and online dating, but I still loved it. I still am very close with my friend Dani that I met in 2013. I still play this game on and off, but it's not fun as it was back in the day, especially when most people have quit (that I knew) by now.

4) Maplestory - I'm surprised nobody has mentioned this yet! I played this game pretty hardcore back in my freshman year of high school. I bonded with my friend Mirie through this game, and I am going to download Maplestory 2 soon so that we can play that together!

5) Roblox - This was a huge childhood game for me. Beginning in 2012, I played this game very frequently until 2013 or 2014. I used to have Outrageous Builders Club and I made various friends that I do not have contact with anymore. I still play this every now and then, but it isn't as fun as it used to be.

Those are the major ones, but here are a long list of more minor ones that I used to spend quite a lot of time on: Poptropica, FaceBook games (Farmville, Pet Society, Wild Ones, etc.), girlsgogames, Big Fat Awesome House Party, Fusionfall, Postopia, Millsberry, Moshi Monsters, PetPetPark, Bearville, StarDoll, and I'm sure there are others that I just can't think of off the top of my head.


----------



## thora (Oct 29, 2018)

is it bad that I'm 24 and still play Neopets .


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 29, 2018)

Man I have quite a few. Club Penguin, Webkinz, Spy Fox, Pajama Sam, Putt Putt, Freddi Fish, Sonic's Schoolhouse, Fisher Price Christmas Activity Center, Fisher Price Pet Shop, and some others I can't think the names of.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 29, 2018)

I use to play club penguin, webkinz, and those mini games on disneychannel.com and cartoonnetwork.com
I also played a lot of like "disk" computer games back in the day lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 29, 2018)

I wasn't allowed to play online as a kid, so I never had any online games, thou I really wanted a webkinz.


----------



## HistoryH22 (Oct 29, 2018)

I played both Neopets and Runescape a LOT when I was younger. I still help my mom with games on Neopets from time to time since she has an account.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

I think I saw my sisters used webkinz once

but for me I never when on any online computer game when I was a kid

- - - Post Merge - - -



thora said:


> is it bad that I'm 24 and still play Neopets .



No not at all
it doesn't really matter how old are you to play those kid of games
cause for reals its for everyone


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 1, 2018)

I had a lot of fun memories with Webkinz until my ?friend? stole my account and changed my password. Although, it may have been my fault for not being very creative with my passwords in the first place, but she was the one looking over my shoulder to see my password. Still, I question my choice in friends back then. Seriously, what was I thinking? I also played this Pok?mon MMORPG online which I cannot find for the life of me. I had fun memories with that game but I got banned from it for a reason I cannot even remember now. That game was basically my life. I would come home everyday to play it and after being banned, I was heartbroken. I have since gotten over it, but I have to admit it was still a great computer game.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 1, 2018)

Croconaw said:


> I had a lot of fun memories with Webkinz until my “friend” stole my account and changed my password. Although, it may have been my fault for not being very creative with my passwords in the first place, but she was the one looking over my shoulder to see my password. Still, I question my choice in friends back then. Seriously, what was I thinking? I also played this Pok?mon MMORPG online which I cannot find for the life of me. I had fun memories with that game but I got banned from it for a reason I cannot even remember now. That game was basically my life. I would come home everyday to play it and after being banned, I was heartbroken. I have since gotten over it, but I have to admit it was still a great computer game.



right now I'm looking at the pokemon game and it looks fun I might join it
also can't you just start a new account on the pokemon game, because I don't think that game will realize a person joining the game is back from being banned like who knows how long ago.


----------



## dedenne (Nov 1, 2018)

moshi monsters was the thing when i was 5


----------



## boring (Nov 1, 2018)

ohgodohgodohgodohgodohgod moviestarplanet from 2010 to 2018 uh odohgodohgodohgodohgod odohgodohgodohgodohgod


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 1, 2018)

thora said:


> is it bad that I'm 24 and still play Neopets .



No, I played it a lot as an adult as well. I eventually got tired and reached my limits to what I could do there so I just quietly left and self-froze my account.


----------



## neoratz (Nov 1, 2018)

Sheila said:


> No, I played it a lot as an adult as well. I eventually got tired and reached my limits to what I could do there so I just quietly left and self-froze my account.



omg that's so strong i could never self-freeze Dx


my childhood online computer games are definitely toontown and neopets, i spent soooo much time on toontown and i had a membership and everything but i barely progressed in the game!  i still play both i love them so much ... when i was little i actually had a weird grudge against club penguin because i heard they shut down toontown for more club penguin servers LOL


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 1, 2018)

I remember getting a CD computer game with my happy meal at maccas? It was some game about aliens. lol.


----------



## Zerous (Nov 1, 2018)

I played quite a few. When I was younger I got these littlest pet shop toys that had a code so you could play this game online. I remember it shut down but I can't remember its name. I played a the games on kizi - mainly the papas games, I played animal jam for quite a while and I played poptropica.

I played a few more but those are the main ones I can think of right now.


----------



## tae (Nov 1, 2018)

when i was little the games i always played were VMK and Toontown Online. those were my ****in jam.


----------



## Roshan (Nov 1, 2018)

I played a lot of habbo and runescape as a kid


----------



## cinny (Nov 1, 2018)

I loved the halloween cartoonnetwork game and the sandwich game from lilo & stitch.
Also,,, TOONTOWN AND POPTROPICA!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 2, 2018)

neoratz said:


> omg that's so strong i could never self-freeze Dx



Thank you. But yeah I got a good chunk of avatars and a lot of games you got them from required either like 90s-early 00s computers or just skills that I never got so that combo is not a good thing. I mean some of the chat groups were really nice people in them etc. but honestly when I got those avatars I could get it was like.. uhm what am I doing there lol.


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 2, 2018)

Believe_In_Kittens said:


> When I was younger I got these littlest pet shop toys that had a code so you could play this game online. I remember it shut down but I can't remember its name.


I had those too.  I had quite a collection of the plushies and the online game used to be my favorite thing.


----------



## SaltedKaramel (Nov 2, 2018)

I always played those games that were available on the Nickelodeon Website. They were sorted by series i.e Dora the Explorer, Go Diego Go, Wow Wow Wubbzy, etc... There were an insane amount of mini-games to choose from, and some of them were quite lengthy from what I can remember. 

Man, I'm getting nostalgic haha! I haven't visited that website for years, so I'm not sure if they're still there.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 3, 2018)

*SaltedKaramel *
I remember some weird Nickelodeon games that had a very weird name? I think they started with a "K".
They were basically pictures but animated somewhat. One I remember is a creepy one involving black licorice? They were so odd to have on that website.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 3, 2018)

club penguin was my entire life back in 2011-2013 <3.

also i remember back in 2012 i would also play something that was similar like club penguin , but was in spanish and used cats instead of penguins , it was "Mundo Gaturro"


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 4, 2018)

yessssss

animal jam, club penguin, Bearville, webkinz, Disney fairies, that littlest pet shop online game, only 2 of these are still online, ( animal jam and webkinz) i was heartbroken when they shut down bearville and Disney fairies


----------



## abc123wee (Nov 4, 2018)

I used to be super into Roblox, I was builder's club and everything, lol. I'm kind of happy that it has stuck around and kids still play it, and it hasn't fallen into obscurity like the other games I played, like Neopets and Webkinz


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2018)

Also I remember playing the original AQ as well as DragonFable or whatever it was named aha. Pretty fun although you couldn't progress that much after a while unless you upgraded.


----------



## Celine (Nov 4, 2018)

The first game that I was obsessed with was Moshi Monsters, although it didn't last more than a few years and I was actually mostly on the forums instead of the actual game. Then I started playing Roblox, and continued doing so with my sister for years afterwords and I have many funny memories from that game  I also used to be obsessed with Moviestarplanet and I actually made music videos for it on youtube (quite embarrassing really). I made lots of great friends on there though!


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 7, 2018)

Celine said:


> The first game that I was obsessed with was Moshi Monsters


Moshi Monsters was fun! I remember spending quite a lot of time trying to catch those smaller monsters that would appear after making cupcakes. I also had a plush of the orange creature, Katsuma I think it was called.  I think I still have it somewhere.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 8, 2018)

The first online game I played was called "Panfu". 
It was pretty much like Club Penguin, but with Pandas.
Man, I spent quite a bit of my money for the game, just to have cool clothes..
I'm sad that it doesn't exist anymore, because I still liked to revisit my
old account sometimes


----------



## duckyducky (Nov 10, 2018)

I LOVED webkinz world with all my heart! I still have about 50 plushies in a closet somewhere. I played so much, and felt so happy and content in the clubhouse. Also,I met my best friend on there about 9 years ago. Not ashamed to say I played it until 8th grade.
It will always have a special place in my heart.


Looking back now, I laugh at myself for how much of a snob I was. You could get priceless clothing and you could be “rich”.
Anyways, I do hope to one day meet someone I used to be friends with!

Other than that, I played pretty much everything. Club penguin, My E Pets, you name it.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 30, 2019)

I loved Neopets so much, although I never really got to play PetPet Park.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 30, 2019)

When I was little, I used to play a lot of online flash/shockwave games, like dress-up games, Neopets, Gaia Online, and games on Popcap. I never played Club Penguin nor Webkinz but I did visit Barbie and Polly Pocket.


----------



## Dim (Sep 30, 2019)

I wasn't really big on computer games but mannnnn something that I was hooked on was Disney's Magic Artist Studio. I don't think I've played it since I was like 6! It's just a paint app where a kid can have fun and make all kinds lf crazy ****:





Another computer game that comes to mind is Hoyle Puzzle & Board Games omgggg this one REALLY takes me back! My whole family was hooked on this! Basically you can create your own profile/character and you can play all these fun puzzle/board game like hang-man, go-fish, crazy eights, Chinese checkers, ect. You can earn rewards for your room and also money to buy new character customizations, stuff for your room, ect. It was a TON of fun! I'd love to play again if it's ever still available ;-;





- - - Post Merge - - -

^ I can't remember exactly which one it was I believe it was Hoyle Puzzle & Board Games 2005.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 30, 2019)

I played so many computers games growing up, any in browser fighting game I would play with my brother for hours. And I don’t mean like connecting to a server and playing against randoms, I mean the old AF ones were you played against each other using the same keyboard. I played club penguin, neopets, IMVU, any super popular kid games but was never an active user. I think I made accounts to play with particularly friends, but after that session ended I wouldn’t go back. 

I have fond memories of playing Club Penguin with my SO of the time, and thinking “trolling” was hilarious and making countless accounts just to get ourselves banned in minutes. That’s a lot of laughs for a kid though, so I think the time was well spent. 

I’ve also played whatever garbage came up on Newgrounds. Do you guys remember when Newgrounds was the height of animation? There’s still some game series, from more serious creators, I think about from there.

And any mmorpg, I wasted my life on. I remember Ragnarok the most. I think because my brother and I would max out accounts on every class and just in general spent a lot of time together making up dumb challenges. That game has gone by so many names though, I’m sure it stills exists as something else now. But, I stopped playing computer games around middleschool. Didn’t come back to PC gaming until like a year ago.

Edit: Oh, and does anyone remember the loading screens from Ragnarok? LMAO I use to get in trouble by my ma all the time for those.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 30, 2019)

I think everyone in my household were huge Neopets fans, also we played a lot of Runescape, and AdventureQuest. Anyone remember that? Lmao I feel old. 
Also I was in love with Gaiaonline, since I was 13. I'm 25 now and still get on from time to time.
We also played loads of mmos like Grand Fantasia, Mabinogi, MapleStory, and my favorite TalesRunner lol


----------



## Trundle (Sep 30, 2019)

MapleCake said:


> I think everyone in my household were huge Neopets fans, also we played a lot of Runescape, and AdventureQuest. Anyone remember that? Lmao I feel old.
> Also I was in love with Gaiaonline, since I was 13. I'm 25 now and still get on from time to time.



I played the same games as you, other than Gaiaonline. AdventureQuest also spun off into AdventureQuest Worlds which was an MMO version of the original flash game. I think I first played Neopets when I was 4 years old at my friend's house. Might have been the first "PC game" I ever played, although you could hardly classify it as such anymore.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 30, 2019)

I used to play Runescape all the time when I was a kid just going on to being a teenager. I think I was 12 or 13 when I first started playing it and then I stopped when I was 16. I'm 23 now and I don't know how much it has change in the recent years. I'm kinda afraid to go back to it and I'm not sure if my account is still there. Never really got into Neopets or any other PC games. Also, I think the reason I stopped playing Runescape was because they kept updating the website with so much stuff, my family's old computer kept lagging very badly to the point I could not play. I still miss the game to this day and wish I could play it... :/


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 30, 2019)

Neopets is probably the first game I’ve played that I remember the name of. I remember playing some fighting games on console but I have noo clue what they were.
I played some club penguin but wasn’t nearly as obsessed as I was with neopets

I also remember playing whatever games i could find on websites like y8 and radio-Canada jeunesse like bomb it, foire aux myst?res, monkey go happy.

I remember everyone used to play transformice but I never got into it


----------



## Trundle (Sep 30, 2019)

Rosered22 said:


> I used to play Runescape all the time when I was a kid just going on to being a teenager. I think I was 12 or 13 when I first started playing it and then I stopped when I was 16. I'm 23 now and I don't know how much it has change in the recent years. I'm kinda afraid to go back to it and I'm not sure if my account is still there. Never really got into Neopets or any other PC games. Also, I think the reason I stopped playing Runescape was because they kept updating the website with so much stuff, my family's old computer kept lagging very badly to the point I could not play. I still miss the game to this day and wish I could play it... :/



I'm not sure if you're aware, but Jagex released _Old School RuneScape_ awhile ago which resembles the game from a 2007 backup, but updated by a separate dev team than the main game. It's quite popular. 

https://oldschool.runescape.com/


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

I didn't get a computer until I was much older, but I remember this one game called Maplestory that I played almost everyday until the creators started doing some pretty shady practices with micro-transactions and people started cheating through it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleCake said:


> I think everyone in my household were huge Neopets fans, also we played a lot of Runescape, and AdventureQuest. Anyone remember that? Lmao I feel old.
> Also I was in love with Gaiaonline, since I was 13. I'm 25 now and still get on from time to time.
> We also played loads of mmos like Grand Fantasia, Mabinogi, MapleStory, and my favorite TalesRunner lol



I gots a "hug" from Neopets through Twitter one time.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 30, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> I didn't get a computer until I was much older, but I remember this one game called Maplestory that I played almost everyday until the creators started doing some pretty shady practices with micro-transactions and people started cheating through it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Wow that means you're famous!
My fav thing to do on neopets was get my daily omelet lmao
I liked how it was a different one every time and I collected so many of them. I always felt cool when I was lucky to get a rare flavor lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 30, 2019)

MapleCake said:


> Wow that means you're famous!
> My fav thing to do on neopets was get my daily omelet lmao
> I liked how it was a different one every time and I collected so many of them. I always felt cool when I was lucky to get a rare flavor lol



My favorite was customizing the store.  I made it all hamtaro style.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 30, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> My favorite was customizing the store.  I made it all hamtaro style.



I never really figured out how to battle or use the marketplace.
I was only there to buy food items lol.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Oct 1, 2019)

When I was young, I used to play Poptropica, mainly on the computers at my library. I've long stopped playing but I think my account may still be there. I also used to play the first 3 BTD games on Cool Math Games too.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 6, 2019)

i have quite a few!

neopets: after seeing this this thread, i discovered that i haven't logged on for at least a year. logging on to see my pet starving gave me animal crossing vibes.. and i hate it. anyways, the game was my jam back then.
fantage: OMG.. this was my first online computer game and it was so much fun! i actually brought the membership once.
roblox: judge me all you want, but i still play unironically.
club penguin: rip.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have quite a few!

neopets: after seeing this this thread, i discovered that i haven't logged on for at least a year. logging on to see my pet starving gave me animal crossing vibes.. and i hate it. anyways, the game was my jam back then.
fantage: OMG.. this was my first online computer game and it was so much fun! i actually brought the membership once.
roblox: judge me all you want, but i still play unironically.
club penguin: rip.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 6, 2019)

I used to play an online game called "Pet Party" when I was younger. I started to play it thanks to an 
old school friend who played said game one day at school. It was one of my favorite online game back 
in the days and I actually spent lots of hours into it. However, I lost interest at a certain point, mostly
because the website where I played it got shut down and I pretty much lost my process because of
this. 

Otherwise I just played typical silly online games on websites that offered those games. One was
about decorating cakes and I don't know why but it was a fun game, even if it was pretty simple.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 6, 2019)

Perrycifer said:


> I used to play an online game called "Pet Party" when I was younger. I started to play it thanks to an
> old school friend who played said game one day at school. It was one of my favorite online game back
> in the days and I actually spent lots of hours into it. However, I lost interest at a certain point, mostly
> because the website where I played it got shut down and I pretty much lost my process because of
> ...



oh mY GOD, I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE WHO REMEMBERED PET PARTY! i loved that game! that was one of my favs too!


----------



## peppy villager (Oct 6, 2019)

oh boy some mine were weird and no one ever knows what im talking about when I mention them

playdo, fantage, faketown, girlsense, and then Webkinz of course lol


----------



## joombo (Oct 7, 2019)

I still play games quite often. In my childhood I loved all pokemon and mario games. Now I like casino poker online game where I can win some money. These games are so entertaining.


----------



## gobby (Oct 7, 2019)

I was a neopets kid, never played club penguin or anything else like that. I'm still active on my account if anyone wants to be friends


----------



## maple22 (Oct 14, 2019)

I started out with Neopets like most kids did. I then moved on to MyEPets and LPS Online (think that's what it was called?) before I began playing my absolute favorite, Bearville. I'd still log on from time to time had they not shut it down.
My second favorite was Free Realms, which closed a little bit before Bearville did. I also had a Club Penguin phase in 2012 or so.

Other games I liked: Pixie Hollow, Fantage, that Mattel site with all the doll games and print-outs, and Disneychannel.com games. I'd also occasionally go on those shady "girls games" websites that are flooded with ads and bad quality games.

Games I never liked: Poptropica, Webkinz, Moshi Monsters, Roblox.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Oct 14, 2019)

I had a million webkinz pets for a while there. My youngest sibling just wanted the stuffed animals and I mainly wanted the codes so it was an easy two part present for both of us. But I also played the Humongous Entertainment games on my computer (Pajama sam was my favorite) all the time. 

Just a side note, I googled HE to see a list of all the games and it's on steam, but it's also on google play and the app store for under $10?! Super excited about that.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Oct 14, 2019)

Ohohohhhh you really digged the nostalgia pit now. Club Penguin was such a huge thing in my elementary years! Strangely mostly the boys played it, so I hung out with them. But all boys from the elementary to the middle schoolers played it, we bought all the official strategy guides, fan magazines, and choose your own adventure books, talked to each other over the phone as we played it, talked online too, shared tips, drew the characters, even started "our own fan magazine and strategy guide". i was the main artist hehe. Now it's all coming back to me, the sudden change in art style and how we hated it, the major updates and our reactions, all the celebrity penguins and thinking they were real people, the puffles, the secret codes for clotheds and gold coins, the dance off competitions, the secret locations, the christmas updates, the decline, the annoying events they held to advertise for disney movies, and finally the fall. i can't think of anything else to describe my childhood more accurately than cp.


----------



## Circus (Oct 14, 2019)

My gosh, Webkinz was a huge part of my childhood. I would play all day, every day. I had so many stuffed Webkinz. I remember being sad that there was so much member only stuff, because my parents would never buy me membership. I was on a few years ago to see what changed, and a lot of my old favorite games and features are member-locked now. It's really sad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



maple22 said:


> I started out with Neopets like most kids did. I then moved on to MyEPets and LPS Online (think that's what it was called?) before I began playing my absolute favorite, Bearville. I'd still log on from time to time had they not shut it down.
> My second favorite was Free Realms, which closed a little bit before Bearville did. I also had a Club Penguin phase in 2012 or so.
> 
> Other games I liked: Pixie Hollow, Fantage, that Mattel site with all the doll games and print-outs, and Disneychannel.com games. I'd also occasionally go on those shady "girls games" websites that are flooded with ads and bad quality games.
> ...




Oh my gosh someone else who played Pixie Hollow. I was so darn sad when they shut that one down! I hecking loved that game.


----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 14, 2019)

It's crazy to think I was playing Club Penguin or at least watching friends play it at 5 years old. That game was addicting.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 14, 2019)

I played Toontown, and was absolutely devastated when it shut down. I was 8 or 9 around the time and stayed home on its closing day and cried. Toontown was also the reason I learned to read! 
Funny story actually, I would always call my mom into the computer room to ask her what people were saying and she told me that if I didn't learn how to read she would make me quit Toontown so I got a web program and taught myself to read when I was 3, which is both impressing and hilarious. 
Toontown sparked my love of reading and honestly had such an influence on me growing up that my mom told me she wouldn't be mad if I got a Toontown tattoo.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Oct 15, 2019)

i played a bunch of webkinz and have begged my parents to buy me them, so i have like 20. roblox is another i'd play a lot. TBH ill go on it occasionally to see what's up with the community. I also spent way too much money on it than i'd like to admit


----------



## mayorofwaldosia (Oct 15, 2019)

I loved playing the Pixie Hollow online game. I remember playing PetPet Park too, and going into that volcano with all of the noodles! And that one card game? Other than that, Club Penguin was my main website. I played Webkinz too, and even the Nickelodeon online game.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

I used to play a lot of those games, but focused on two primarely.
I played A LOT (and still do, from time to time) of Woozworld, I don't know if anyone knows this game, but it was a lot of un and I made some great friends there!
I also played too much Transformice! It's a very cute game on which I spent way too much money. And the funny part is that I got perma-banned nearly 4 years ago and the administrators refuse to unban me... for mistakes I did when I was like... 13, I think it's ridiculous and a very toxic way fo thinking because people change, but heh, to each their own.


----------



## Coach (Oct 17, 2019)

The main three I played were Club Penguin, Moshi Monsters and Webkinz. Moshi Monsters was more because of the physical figures and was a little bit of a craze at my school, I did enjoy decorating my house but the multiplayer connectivity was poor. Webkinz started because I got bought a little plush from a random toy shop which just so happened to still stock older webkinz! I really enjoyed it for a long while, very different to what I'd played before.

My older sister actually introduced me to Club Penguin, and I was obsessed! We would go to the Disney Store and every time I'd come home with a different plush or pack of trading cards, excited to redeem to code. It clearly made enough of an impact for me to still log onto Club Penguin Rewritten every event!


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 17, 2019)

i played a game called fantage, webkinz, club penguin, and poptropica


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

YES! I remember I used to be hooked on club penguin when I was really young hahaha! This really brings me back! I remember one of my friends got banned on club penguin for saying something LOL They went pretty ham on banning people XD 

Not sure if anyone remembers, but I really loved Putt Putt games! They were so much fun to play ; v; I'll never forget it!


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> YES! I remember I used to be hooked on club penguin when I was really young hahaha! This really brings me back! I remember one of my friends got banned on club penguin for saying something LOL They went pretty ham on banning people XD
> 
> Not sure if anyone remembers, but I really loved Putt Putt games! They were so much fun to play ; v; I'll never forget it!



oh ye i remember those they really take me back...


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Wildtown said:


> oh ye i remember those they really take me back...



YESS!! They really do!! I love Putt Putt games so much hahaha they were so cute and adorable ; v ; I don't remember where I left the games ; __ ; Might have given the disk away or lost it ahh


----------



## Chocolaccino (Oct 18, 2019)

The games I played the most were Woozworld and Poptropica. I used to play a lot of girls go games which is how I found out about those two. I think my first social game was Fantage, then I moved to a game called Migoland, then I moved to Woozworld. 

ngl I hated Club Penguin because you had to be a member if you wanted ANYTHING cool. I lasted like a day on that game lmao


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 18, 2019)

I mostly played Runescape. There were some cool flash games I played a lot too, I remember this game called DJ Fu, it’s a side scroller where you have to collect records to bring to a club at the end if each level. Oh, and games where you drop water balloons from atop a building, and get points for hitting pedestrians/traffic, those were hilarious lol.


----------



## Blueskyy (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm 30 so...

Mr. Potato Head Saves Veggie Valley, Lenny's Music Tunes, Highlights computer game.

As an early teen, Roller Coaster Tycoon (making the roller coaster cars fly off track lol) and Sims Deluxe.


----------

